# Dehumidifier Water



## wilbeck (Sep 4, 2006)

Is the water collected from a dehumidifier in my basement a satisfactory substitute for RO water or rainwater? Thanks for any information.

Wilson


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 4, 2006)

Should be pretty much the same as distilled water, no?


----------



## Mahon (Sep 4, 2006)

Wilson,

I use this water continuously, we have a de-humidifier in the house during the summer, and my orchids have not died yet... it is, for the most part, a very clean water. The purest of all waters is distilled water, which is boiling the water and capturing the steam to create pure water. This water goes about $.27 a gallon.

-Pat


----------



## ScottMcC (Sep 5, 2006)

the "purest" is double-distilled, de-ionized water. but that's typically only available in chemistry labs...


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2006)

I think you have to be careful with dehu water -- if it develops slime in the container, I wouldn't use it -- it's probably collecting "stuff" from the air. But if it's clear, it should be OK.


----------



## wilbeck (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I'll try it. My plants seem to do reasonably well on our very hard tap water, but maybe this will be better.

Wilson


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 5, 2006)

You may want to add some of the house water for Dehumidifier water has no minerals at all.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 6, 2006)

I put a couple drops of Physan 20 into the dehumidfier collection tank every few fills and that seem to control the formation of slime in the tank.


----------



## wilbeck (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Paphreek. I'll look for it. What is the slime anyway? Is it truly harmful?

Wilson


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2006)

I think, that pink slimy stuff is some sort of mildew? 
I'm not sure, but I get it too, and have to clean regularly to keep it at bay. 

I'm cool with that.


----------



## wilbeck (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello Heather,

The slime is not pink, but colorless. I used the dehumidifier water today, leaving the slime in the collection bucket. the water was clear, odorless and tasted fine and I ain't dead yet. We'll see if the same can be said about the two Oncidiums I watered with it.

Wilson


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2006)

I love how we all taste things!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 10, 2006)

I used the dehumidifier water from our furnace and the dehumidifier for awhile and nothing bad ever happened. Now i use rainwater for my plants and use the dehumidifier water to put in the humidifier.


----------



## Marco (Sep 10, 2006)

mildew water and orchid discharge are on totally different levels!!!


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 10, 2006)

I tasted Bayer Advanced once while misting my plants for insects. It tastes like burning.


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2006)

Wendy said:


> ...and use the dehumidifier water to put in the humidifier.




:rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Sep 11, 2006)

wilbeck said:


> Thanks Paphreek. I'll look for it. What is the slime anyway? Is it truly harmful?
> 
> Wilson



Its a whole ecosystem of various bacteria and molds. Most species are benign, but a true pathogen could be lurking in the goo.:evil:


----------



## wilbeck (Sep 11, 2006)

I just took a sip of the water and didn't touch the slime, which is stable. It may be some sort of glycocalyx. Maybe Wednesday I'll have a chance to peek at it under a microscope.


----------



## Heather (Sep 12, 2006)

wilbeck said:


> I just took a sip of the water and didn't touch the slime, which is stable. It may be some sort of glycocalyx. Maybe Wednesday I'll have a chance to peek at it under a microscope.



You're a brave man. 
:wink:


----------

